
Netflix vs. Blockbuster: What's the best service for streaming and DVDs? (2011) - dested
https://www.cnet.com/news/netflix-vs-blockbuster-whats-the-best-service-for-streaming-and-dvds/
======
auslegung
Lol somehow I missed that this article is from 2011 and I thought, “I’ll
support Blockbuster if they’re trying to make a comeback against Netflix.”

